# Help stocking a 110 gallon aquarium



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

I recently was given a 110 gallon aquarium w/ all accessories. It's already cycled and everything, I just don't know what to put in it.

I do want piranha's eventually, but I'm not ready for them yet.

I don't want cichlids, as I have 2 tanks full of them. I don't want goldfish, or sharks or guppies or anything (as was suggested on yahoo answers!). I'd like something unique, something cool.

I was thinking maybe Angelfish, but I've heard they are picky with water conditions and hard to care for. I am leaning towards a community tank, but those fish are kind of boring.

I don't mind aggressive fish either (just not piranha's). I'm in Canada, so I have some more options open to me.

Oh, and what kind of cleaning fish can I get besides a pleco? I really don't like them.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated. If you suggest some kind of fish, let me know how many I could have in my tank. Thank you all!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Go with a group of angel fish or discus. Unless you want to do something more exotic and rare I'd stick with community. There would be a good chance you can get them to breed. There are alot of options, why dont you pay a visit to your lfs and see what catches your eye.


----------



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

How many Angelfish could I keep in the tank do you think?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Aquascape has a Jaguar Catfish for 35 bucks that looks real cool.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I had a tank filled with different rainbow fish, congo tetras, and other assorted tetras. It was one of my favorite collections!


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

If u want something aggressive why not a wolf -fish (Hoplias malabaricus) or a Tiger fish (Hydrocynus vittatus) although, the 2nd one might be hard to get a hold of and expensive.
a Gar would be cool to!

Good Luck!


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

maybe a snakehead ..


----------



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

I will probably stick with the Angelfish. Now I'm looking for possible tank mates.

I've been told by some that Clown Loaches will work as long as they have hiding spots, and some tell me they don't go together.

Any thoughts on that?

I know Clown Loaches get big, but my 110 gallon is pretty big, and eventually they will all be moved to a 150 gallon tank.

If I go with the Angelfish, how many could I keep? And how many Clown Loaches?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You shouldn't have to worry about size so much for Clown Loaches. They do get big...I've seen them at 2' in length with my own eyes...but I'd imaging those fish are ancient.

If you like Angels I would do a planted community.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

amykathleen said:


> How many Angelfish could I keep in the tank do you think?


Ya it would be a good idea to stick to them if you feel comfortable with that. You could keep a large amount of them. I'd go with like 10-20. They will most likely breed in the coming months. Clown loaches would be fine for the tank to, any loach will work. Angel fish are a mid to top level fish so getting some bottom fish will help even out the tank. Along those lines, you could add other peaceful fish, unless you wanna keep it loaches and angelfish only.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Discus & angel fish with a natural planted aquarium with a mix of tetras.

Then when you get bored sell the discus and through in some smaller species of Snakeheads gauchuas or bleheri are nice.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

lifeguarden said:


> maybe a snakehead ..


or an arrowana

if anything just make as tropical as u can....


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

An arrowana wouldnt last long in a 110g, I know some people keep them in there, but they should have a 200g+ tank.


----------

